# Virtual Dub Stapelverarbeitung



## kodak (10. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute.

ich habe da mal nen kleines Problem:
Ich will die Videos, die ich mit meiner A85 gemacht habe in ein einigermaßen kleines Format bekommen, die A85 speichert die Videos im MotionJPEG und das ist ja nicht die wahrste Freude, und mein Archiev beträgt indessen stattliche 1,6 GB nur durch solche Kurzfilme.

Problem:
Welches Video tool eigenet sich da am bessten zur Massenkonvertierung? Vidomi geht nicht und DivX Converter auch nicht. Auch der Video Deluxe hat versagt. Das einzige Tool was dich m-JPEGs lesen + Konvertieren konnte war vDub(Mod). nur ich habe keine Lust jedes der Videos einzeln zu laden un in die Jobliste zu packen, gibts da Möglichkeiten per drag&Drop gantze ordnerstrukturen einzulesen um die mit einer Voreinstallung konvertieren zu lassen?

Thx Kodak


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Februar 2007)

Solch eine Funktion, oder Plugin, vermisse ich in VirtualDub bisher.

Wenn es dir aber nur ums reine Konvertieren geht, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal Super antesten.
Beherscht eine fülle an Formaten, hat die Codecs alle integriert, beherscht Stapelverarbeitung (du musst die Videos aber noch einzeln ins Fenster ziehen, Drag&Drop mehrerer Files geht leider noch nicht), und ist kostenlos


----------



## axn (10. Februar 2007)

Wieso noch komprimieren? MJPEG ist schon komprimiert, viel weniger wird es nicht, und was sind denn heute schon 1,6 GB für das eigene Video? Es soll Leute geben die mehr als 200 GB mp3's haushalten.. Lieber überlegen ob die 40 EUR für eine 80 GB Platte nicht noch drin sind oder auf DVD brennen..

mfg

axn


----------

